# Now Available: 07K Density Line Mk5/Mk6 VW 2.5L Performance Engine/Transmission Mount Upgrade!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Density Line Mk5/Mk6 VW Golf Jetta/Rabbit 2.5L (07K) Performance Engine/Transmission Mount Pair! :thumbup:

*Motor Mount Pair, Density Line, MkV & MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/Rabbit, 2.5L 07K*

*Retail:* $295.00 + Shipping

​
We're proud to announce the availability of the Density Line Engine Mount Pair for the Volkswagen 2.5L 07K engine, including MkV/MkVI Golf/Rabbit/Jetta, B7 Passat, MkIV New Beetle, and MkVI Beetle!

034Motorsport's Density Line Mounts are the new standard in comfort and performance. Our mounts are redesigned with performance in mind, and manufactured from high-durometer rubber for increased performance and durability, without sacrificing comfort. Density Line Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, eliminating the slop associated with the factory mounts.

*Street Density:*

The Street Density Engine Mount Pair is manufactured from 60 durometer rubber, which is approximately 35% stiffer than stock. Since the mounts are also void-free and solid-filled, the resulting mount is approximately 60% stiffer than stock. The cast aluminum mount bodies have also been redesigned to cope with the added stress of spirited driving.

The result is greatly reduced drivetrain slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop, without any significant increase in noise, vibration, or harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mounts.

*Features:*

Manufactured from 60 Durometer (Street Density) Rubber with Void-Free Construction
Includes Stainless Steel Accessory Bracket and Necessary Hardware
Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Decreased Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Engine/Transmission Mounts
Sold in Pairs (One Engine Mount & One Transmission Mount)
*Fitment:*

2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Golf / Rabbit / Jetta (MkV) - 2.5L
2010 - 2015 Volkswagen Golf / Rabbit / Jetta (MkVI) - 2.5L
2010 - 2014 Volkswagen Passat (B7) - 2.5L
2006 - 2010 Volkswagen New Beetle (MkIV) - 2.5L
2012 + Volkswagen Beetle (MkVI) - 2.5L
*Warranty:*

1 Year Limited Replacement Warranty (If you encounter any issues with our products outside of the warranty period, we will work with you to provide a resolution.)








*High-Durometer Rubber vs. Polyurethane:*

Density Line Mounts are manufactured from high-durometer rubber instead of polyurethane for a number of reasons. While vulcanized rubber mounts are more expensive to prototype due to increased complexity of manufacturing and high initial tooling costs, rubber is inherently better than polyurethane as a damping medium for mounts and bushings.

Rubber is able to deal with stress under both tension and compression, while polyurethane mounts rely on the damping medium to be effective only under compression. Rubber is also excellent in shear, where polyurethane is ineffective, making it ideal for control arm bushings that apply a shear force to the bushing during articulation.

Rubber does not pack and wear like polyurethane does, which ultimately results in a long-lasting part with consistent performance and comfort.

Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*Early MkV Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/Rabbit Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert*



*Late MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/Rabbit Billet Aluminum Dogbone Mount Insert*



*MkV/MkVI Volkswagen Golf/Jetta/Rabbit Billet Pendulum (Torque) Arm Upgrade*


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it possible to buy them with Track density not street?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Is it possible to buy them with Track density not street?


They are only available in Street Density, which is a substantial upgrade from stock. Right now we don't have plans to release Track Density versions, but I think you'll be very happy with these!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

You don't even know how excited I am for this and at an amazing price! The rabbit is long over do for mounts and can't justify OEM or price of poly mount options. 

Once I get some other stuff sorted out tires and brakes these will be next on the list.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> You don't even know how excited I am for this and at an amazing price! The rabbit is long over do for mounts and can't justify OEM or price of poly mount options.
> 
> Once I get some other stuff sorted out tires and brakes these will be next on the list.


Thank you for the kind words and enthusiasm! We hope you enjoy the upgrade when you pick them up.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> You don't even know how excited I am for this and at an amazing price! The rabbit is long over do for mounts and can't justify OEM or price of poly mount options.
> 
> Once I get some other stuff sorted out tires and brakes these will be next on the list.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Same :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The 034Motorsport Manufacturing Team is hard at work assembling more of these mount pairs to ship out for new orders. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

034Motorsport said:


> You guys are keeping us busy after the long weekend! Thank you for all the orders :thumbup:


Please add track density option to the mounts. I understand street density is still an upgrade but I would only consider track density in order to buy it myself. I wonder how many other people feel same way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Halloween Bump! Anyone doing a Halloween version of their car?Halloween Bump! Anyone doing a Halloween version of their car?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> Please add track density option to the mounts. I understand street density is still an upgrade but I would only consider track density in order to buy it myself. I wonder how many other people feel same way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bring that up with our engineering department!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have a clunk or a pop up front? This kit addresses the very common subframe clunk/pop/creak that presents itself when taking slow turns, entering driveways, coming to a stop, and starting from a standstill. Unlike the band-aid shims used in the factory Volkswagen Technical Service Bulletin (TSB V-401202 & Others) repair, these locking collars and upgraded bolts are a permanent, affordable solution to address the fundamental issue with the factory subframe design.


034MOTORSPORT STAINLESS STEEL SUBFRAME LOCKING COLLAR UPGRADE KIT


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the shifter feeling a little sloppy? Well, we got a solution to those rubbery bracket bushings for the cables!

Features:

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Rubber Bushings


034MOTORSPORT BILLET ALUMINUM SHIFTER BRACKET BUSHING KIT FOR MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These mounts and the rest of our 034Motorsport Performance Upgrades are included in our Black Friday Sale! Save up to 25% on 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts through Tuesday the 29th!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders over the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We hope you all enjoyed the weekend! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

Can anyone with these mounts provide any feedback on the NVH of these vs. stock mounts? I'm at 130K and looking to do the mounts fairly soon. This is for my wagon, and noise/comfort/durability are really my priorities, pretty much in that order. I'm not sure I can get wheel hop on a stock 2.5 anyway... 

Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Jack Watts said:


> Can anyone with these mounts provide any feedback on the NVH of these vs. stock mounts? I'm at 130K and looking to do the mounts fairly soon. This is for my wagon, and noise/comfort/durability are really my priorities, pretty much in that order. I'm not sure I can get wheel hop on a stock 2.5 anyway...
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not a user of these mounts, but I can tell you that our street Density Mounts will not add much noticeable NVH. Should be just fine for a daily. If you want to order a set, PM me. I can get you a good discount on them.

[email protected]


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

034Motorsport said:


> ... Any reviews? ... ic:


No review, but feedback -- Include new bolts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

ciphertext said:


> No review, but feedback -- Include new bolts.


Thanks, I will pass that along! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just thinking of Wuste [up]


*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

034Motorsport said:


> Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


Great video!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Recap from our Winterfest just incase you missed it. 

034 Winterfest


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SRI G AND HIS B8 AUDI A5


----------

